# Formular mit "Schrift" statt Formular Button



## Flash MX (14. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

wie kann ich ein Formular ohne Formular-Button sondern einfach mit einem beliebigen Text abschicken? Wie sage ich dem Text, dass er ein Formular-Button ist?

Der Grund ist, dass ein Button überhaupt nicht in mein Design passt!

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Quaese (14. Juli 2004)

Hi,

zum einen ist das mit Hilfe von JavaScript möglich.

Zum Beispiel könntest Du einen Link zum Versenden verwenden:

```
<form name="formular" action="" method="GET">
        <input type="Text" name="testFeld" value="wert" />
        <a href="javascript: document.formular.submit();">abschicken</a>
    </form>
```

Wenn Du jedoch reinen Text willst, kannst Du statt des Links auch einen DIV-Container
erstellen und dort das Formular mit dem onClick-Event verschicken.

```
<div onclick="document.formular.submit();">und weg ...</div>
```
Eine zweite Möglichkeit beruht darauf, den Submit-Button mit Hilfe von CSS so zu
formatieren, dass er das Aussehen des gewünschten Textes hat. Diese Variante
würde ich vorziehen, da sie kein aktiviertes JavaScript seitens des Besuchers 
voraussetzt.

```
input.abschicken{ border: 0px;  /* Rahmen ausblenden */
                  background-color: #ffffff;  /* Hintergrundfarbe anpassen */
                  font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;  /* Schriftart anpassen */
                  font-size: 9pt;  /* Schriftgrösse anpassen */
                  /* ... weitere gewünschte Formatierungen ... */}
```
HTML-Aufruf

&nbsp;&nbsp;<input class="abschicken" type="Submit" name="" value="fort"> 

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## saschaf (15. Juli 2004)

Die CSS-Variante ist sicherlich die beste. Noch eine kurze Anmerkung zum Background. Anstatt eine Farbe anzugeben ist es günstiger 

background-color:transparent;

zu verwenden. Jedenfalls, wenn du ein Hintergrundbild verwenden solltest, sonst ist es sicherlich egal.


----------



## saschaf (15. Juli 2004)

Die CSS-Variante ist sicherlich die beste. Noch eine kurze Anmerkung zum Background. Anstatt eine Farbe anzugeben ist es günstiger 

background-color:transparent;

zu verwenden. Jedenfalls, wenn du ein Hintergrundbild verwenden solltest, sonst ist es sicherlich egal.


----------



## Flash MX (15. Juli 2004)

Vielen, vielen Dank ihr 2! Genau das habe ich gesucht! Es geht um ein JavaScript-Login und einen Hintergrund habe ich, also ist die Lösung mit der Transparenz die bessere!

Wie genau muss ich das einfügen?

So sieht die Login-Seite aus:

<form name="eingabe">
<center><table BORDER=0 CELLSPACING=0 COLS=2 WIDTH="300" >
<tr>
<td>User:</td>
<td><input type="text" name="user"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Passwort:</td>
<td><input type="password" name="passwort"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="checkbox" name="keks">speichern</td>
<td><input type="button" onClick="berechne()" value="einloggen"></td>
</tr>
</table></center>
</form>

Wie genau muss ich das jetzt ändern?


----------



## Flash MX (15. Juli 2004)

Alles klar, vergesst meine Frage, ich weiß ja, wie man soetwas einbindet!


----------

